# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Christmas Sigs!

## panta-rei

SO I mad 4 christmas sigs, which one is better?

----------


## Howie



----------


## Adam

Can only see one...

----------


## ninja9578

I like puppies  ::content::

----------


## Howie

> I like puppies







How's that for cute.
The first was my dog of 15 years! I loved him like a family member!  :;-):

----------


## WakataDreamer

I iz using last one in meh sig nao.  ::D: 

Is teh gud :bravo:

EDIT: NOOO it's over the KB limit, alas I cannot use it... therefore I Christmas-ify my _own_ signature.  ::santa::

----------


## Barbizzle

I love the kingdom hearts one!

----------


## Sanquis

If you know what KH is about, then its the funniest, next to the baddies wanting to be on the nice list.

----------


## panta-rei

Okay! On December 12th, (tomorrow.) I will put the current leader as my sig!

I will change it if the votes make something else the leader.

Please keep voting!

----------


## Tarsier

Can someone put santa hats on my creatures or Tarsier? 

please  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

subzero pwnz ass

----------


## slayer

For some reason...I like the RE4 one...

----------


## Tyler

Go with the puppy  ::D:

----------


## Rozzy

yeah man, the puppy...

----------


## Shift

> Can someone put santa hats on my creatures or Tarsier? 
> 
> please



lmao you mean something like ?? That's honestly the first time I noticed there was an actual tarsier in the pic  ::tongue::

----------


## markANTHONY

I voted for the Resident Evil one, not because I'm a big fan of RE but because it the pic goes with the bg better than the others.

----------


## slayer

I don't know why, but I haven't made an Elfen Lied Christmas signature...

----------

